# Hayden's ADA 60-f- Two Month Update!



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice setup! Are you planning on drilling the stand for the hoses? I have a similar stand and am trying to figure it out. It's not actual wood so I don't wanna risk any structural integrity.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey thanks! I already drilled it, it worked pretty well. I just drilled small pilot holes first then went with the full 1/2 and 3/8" holes. Also, I used painters tape to reduce the laminate tear. Seems to hold up, although I haven't had an aquarium on it yet..


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice, are the holes on the sides? And do you plan on sealing the holes or using an sorta fitting to keep water out?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello nice setup pictures. 

I've got a 60P I'm still messing with as far as hardware, but I'll have a journal in a month or so. Glad to see you're finally getting this 60F rolling!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Your last tank really turned out excellent, so I'll be following this one! 

How long of a wait until the new tank comes?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

He just gave you Khoa's tank? That's a huge honor. This will be awesome!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice shots, esp the equip in cabinet, nicely organized and clean. Looking forward to the main attraction, the scaping.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow! What an honor!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

> Nice, are the holes on the sides? And do you plan on sealing the holes or using an sorta fitting to keep water out?


The holes are on top, and I'm not using anything like that, because the holes are flush with the tubing and I need to be able to remove them. But you're right I will need to be careful.


> Hello nice setup pictures.
> I've got a 60P I'm still messing with as far as hardware, but I'll have a journal in a month or so. Glad to see you're finally getting this 60F rolling!


Awesome! I can't wait to see it. 


> Your last tank really turned out excellent, so I'll be following this one!
> How long of a wait until the new tank comes?


Thank you! I'm not quite sure, hopefully next week sometime.


> He just gave you Khoa's tank? That's a huge honor. This will be awesome!


Well he sold it to me, but yes a huge honor. Khoa's 60-f has been my prime inspiration and my favorite tank on TPT.


> Nice shots, esp the equip in cabinet, nicely organized and clean. Looking forward to the main attraction, the scaping.


Coming soon! 


> Wow! What an honor!


I know, I am so honored. Hopefully my 60-f will be anywhere near the level of his.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great start to a new tank. Glad to see this journal pop up. Really looking forward to seeing how it develops.

Have you considered cutting your photos down in size so they load more quickly? They're a beast to handle.


----------



## Petri (Jul 12, 2013)

Edited


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to resize the huge files from the 60d. I'll resize them all this afternoon. :redface:


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Imgur. 
Auto-resizing is a huge help, plus on imgur it's free and you can keep it private if you want. The best of luck! Waiting for my 45-F to come in...


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

All photos are resized now.. no more 5184x3456 files to load. 



> Imgur.
> Auto-resizing is a huge help, plus on imgur it's free and you can keep it private if you want. The best of luck! Waiting for my 45-F to come in...


Interesting, I'll check it out. Looks like were in same boat, hopefully my 60-f will arrive next week.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Fingers crossed mine will come today. It would be cool if they came in the same day, the dual Fs. I'm building a stand for mine with the dimensions specifically so that like you, if I want, I can upgrade to a 60-F. :icon_cool
This will be so good! Too bad the tank's taking so long.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, the F's are seriously the best tanks! I'm dying to get this set up.. but due to shipment complications my tank was just shipped today! :icon_conf It'll be another week before I have the tank, oh well..

While I wait, here's a quick Windows phone picture of the Seiryu stones.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

How many pounds of seiryu is that? That should seriously be your scape. It's absolutely beautiful. I vote for this awesome (albeit accidental) scape!


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Out of curiosity, where did you get your stones? Locally or online? I've been trying to find a decent place online to get them, cause last time I got them online they weren't really the best stones.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

> How many pounds of seiryu is that? That should seriously be your scape. It's absolutely beautiful. I vote for this awesome (albeit accidental) scape!


Haha it's not accidental I scaped it intentionally. I like it too, I might end up going with it. It's about 15lbs of stone.


> Out of curiosity, where did you get your stones? Locally or online? I've been trying to find a decent place online to get them, cause last time I got them online they weren't really the best stones.


I got them from a local member, Flowerfishs. Search for him int the SnS, he has a ton of great Seiryu packages at good prices, and he's great to deal with.


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome, thanks! I'd love to be able to choose what rocks I get, rather than doing what I did last time and buying X lbs of rocks, not knowing what I'd get! 

Also, I'm with CPDZeke, I like the setup you had in the photo!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah I totally agree, last time I just ordered by pounds and it's so much better to see what you're gonna get. The stones are much higher quality this time around. 
We'll see what it looks like in the tank!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Hurry and put that rock in the tank!


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

what happened to your old light setup?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

> Hurry and put that rock in the tank!


As soon as it gets here! 


> what happened to your old light setup?


I sold it to a local member along with the 45-f.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Quick update, my tank is scheduled to arrive Thursday! :icon_smil Stay tuned..


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine still hasn't come. 
Hopefully it'll come today! How much light do you think that Solar II puts out compared to the cree fixture?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

The solar II puts out more light, but it's diffused over a larger area. It's hard to tell when it's not over water though.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I just read that there was a strike at the docks, so AFA shipments might not go out for a while. 
I'll call them tomorrow. Sorry to threadjack!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh that sucks.  
Powder type AS arrived today, now all that's left is the tank and plants.  So excited!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

What were your plant plans? If Internet safety rules didn't apply I would offer to sell you some of my pristine, thick HC. But yeah. Internet safety y'all!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful rock arrangement already!!!
It makes me think of great volcano or rock moutains come along!
Can't wait


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

> What were your plant plans? If Internet safety rules didn't apply I would offer to sell you some of my pristine, thick HC. But yeah. Internet safety y'all!


I already have a deal worked out with a member, I'm doing HC and E. Belem. 


> Beautiful rock arrangement already!!!
> It makes me think of great volcano or rock moutains come along!
> Can't wait


Thanks! I was going for a mountain feel. I love these stones, they have great character.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

2M Red!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Indeed, sounds great and looks friggin' cool in a Marantz headshell.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the scape.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

:confused1:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

What?! Is that the tank or just a cover?

Where did you order?


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, please fill us in on that photo! It looks pretty terrifying :icon_eek:


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy shrimp! What happened?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Tank arrived from Frank Wazeter today, packaging was shoddy at best and the tank was demolished inside. It's such a shame, because it was Khoa Pham's tank. I'm just really pissed off..


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

That's such a shame, I'm sorry for your troubles and your loss. I hope that Frank can get something worked out for you!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry you have to go through that. Hopefully you get a complete refund or a new tank.

It looks super-dirty. Was it used?

Your previous photo suggests it was poorly packaged. My 45-Fs and 60-Fs from AFA all arrived in boxes big enough to fit a car.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

It was Khoa Pham's tank so yes it was used, and the packaging was terrible, no bubble wrap or cardboard around the tank and the box was barely bigger than it. I already ordered a brand new one from AFA so I'm just looking for a full refund from Frank.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Ahhh! That really sucks! :thumbsdow


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

No. Words.

Hopefully you'll be able to salvage some of the tank? Maybe have some new glass cut and make it useful? Or maybe you could use the remaining panels for other projects?

(Trying to find a silver lining...)



Hayden said:


> the packaging was terrible, no bubble wrap or cardboard around the tank and the box was barely bigger than it


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Well I won't be using it for a display tank for obvious reasons. But due to the fact that it was in rough shape to begin with I probably won't have any use for it. Ugh, what a nightmare..


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

You won't get your new tank for about two weeks due to the strike. That's the worst possible end for the second best tank I've ever seem. The best being your 45-F, second best being Khoa's 60-F. People will be people, but sometimes they get annoying.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah I realized that it realllly sucks. I've been waiting all summer to get this tank going, and it probably wont be going until after schools starts up. It's just such a shame this had to happen.
BTW, I'm really honored that you would put my 45-f above Khoa's 60-f, although his tank was far superior.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Seriously, if you died and someone sent me your 45-F and it arrived in a million pieces I would probably spend the rest of the day crying on the couch. 
Ok. That was a little weird.
I LOVE Fs!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, to see his tank broken to bits is very disheartening. On the bright side, looks like we might be F buddies after all.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You could easily have a tank cover made for something else out of the bottom panel. Sides could be used to divide other containers or to corral equipment. Maybe not for this build but for something else - maybe a sump.



Hayden said:


> Well I won't be using it for a display tank for obvious reasons. But due to the fact that it was in rough shape to begin with I probably won't have any use for it. Ugh, what a nightmare..


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Hayden said:


> Yeah, to see his tank broken to bits is very disheartening. On the bright side, looks like we might be F buddies after all.


Chances are they'll come on the same day, so our tanks just might be in perfect ~sync.~ So that's like 15 pounds? Looks like more. My honest opinion is that E. acicularis would look better than E. belem, because belem is so tiny you might not even see it. There's always something delaying it... sigh...


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

> You could easily have a tank cover made for something else out of the bottom panel. Sides could be used to divide other containers or to corral equipment. Maybe not for this build but for something else - maybe a sump.


Yeah you're right, although I don't see myself doing that kind of diy..



> Chances are they'll come on the same day, so our tanks just might be in perfect ~sync.~ So that's like 15 pounds? Looks like more. My honest opinion is that E. acicularis would look better than E. belem, because belem is so tiny you might not even see it. There's always something delaying it... sigh...


Well I bought 18lbs but I don't know if I used it all so I was being conservative. I'm going with E. Belem, fits my vision much better.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I believe in your vision.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That is a terrible thing to have happen. I remember once I got a broken tank in the mail, (wasn't from afa or ADA) and it is very disheartening. 

Hopefully you will get your new one sooner rather later to continue working on this project.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

After a very, very long wait (Just about a month) looks like my SECOND 60-f has shipped! Lets hope this one arrives in better shape than the last one..


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

YAY! 

Here's hoping it arrives quickly so you can immediately flood us with tons of photos.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Yayayayayay! Mine should ship tomorrow. But I'm just about broke. Lol. Good luck!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Well my tank arrived last night! (In one piece, whew) So I got it all set up and scaped, despite my load of homework. :redface: Anyways, just a teaser pic for now, full update coming after school!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

beautifully done hardscape. i love it.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Excellent. Excellent excellent excellent. What do you think of the craftsmanship on it? Mine arrived, and my Mini M has better silicone, but both are downright shoddy compared to the old ADA tanks. Any reason why you're using an Ecco instead of a 2315 like Khoa?


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Hardscape looks great! Can't wait to see some other angles... and of course when it gets planted.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

*Step Two: Scaping*​Full update as promised! :icon_smil

First, the clean tank, :tongue:









Quick test fit of lily pipes.









First step in the substrate is additives. (Prepackaged amounts I bought online.)


















Next is the Aquasoil (regular type)









Hardscape!


















Powder Type Aquasoil to finish things off.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

The tank looks great finally. Love the hardscape...love the look of the stone!!! Thanks for the detail on substrate and addictive!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

That's some really excellent work on your hardscape. I do think some of those really small rocks (front right and far right) might quickly disappear as plants grow in, but they look good now.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

> beautifully done hardscape. i love it.


Thank you!



> Excellent. Excellent excellent excellent. What do you think of the craftsmanship on it? Mine arrived, and my Mini M has better silicone, but both are downright shoddy compared to the old ADA tanks. Any reason why you're using an Ecco instead of a 2315 like Khoa?


Totally true, craftsmanship on the old logo tanks is definitely better. I don't care that much though, it's not silicone I'm looking at while enjoying a beautiful tank.  Khoa used a 2215. 2232 fits better in my stand. I'm not copying Khoa either; he had great success with his set-up, but I'm taking my own route. 



> Hardscape looks great! Can't wait to see some other angles... and of course when it gets planted.





> That's some really excellent work on your hardscape. I do think some of those really small rocks (front right and far right) might quickly disappear as plants grow in, but they look good now.


Thanks a lot! Very true, they will get completely lost. However, I always have the option of raising them out of the substrate. (they're buried pretty deep.)



> The tank looks great finally. Love the hardscape...love the look of the stone!!! Thanks for the detail on substrate and addictive!


Thank you! and you're welcome.


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

excellent layout and execution! i love all of your work!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Tetra10! Glad you're still following along.
Small Update: HC and E. Belem will ship out Monday. Until then, I prepared a timelapse video of me scaping the 60-f. it's pretty cool!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice video...
And that light is really bright!!!


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

excellent cinematography on the video!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys!
The light is indeed bright, out of the dynamic range of an iPod touch camera.. Lol.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Who/where are you getting the plants from?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

A TPT member.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

That's a great video. Nice rock work.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Update! :bounce:


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Promise a huge 4 week update during MEA break! Right now, I'm way to busy. :icon_sad:


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha, awesome! I'm in SanFran over MEA, going to AFA.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> Haha, awesome! I'm in SanFran over MEA, going to AFA.


Hey feel free to drop down here in LA


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

I absolutely can't wait for more!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Hayden said:


> Promise a huge 4 week update during MEA break! Right now, I'm way to busy. :icon_sad:


Ahem...


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

I just got done reading the thread, it's such a damn shame about Khoa's tank. His was a favorite of mine and I would have liked to see it reborn.

Super jealous of the setup and the stereo, my god, listening to vinyl while watching my aquarium. That's one of my life goals!


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a question about your equipment in your stand. I have a similar stand and same filter. 

My eheim fits in the stand same as yours, but then when I put the pipes on it doesnt fit too many kinks in the hosing. Have you tried hooking up yours with tubing yet?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

wow that's one cute looking canister (if that makes any sense)


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

> I just got done reading the thread, it's such a damn shame about Khoa's tank. His was a favorite of mine and I would have liked to see it reborn.
> 
> Super jealous of the setup and the stereo, my god, listening to vinyl while watching my aquarium. That's one of my life goals!


Thanks for the kind words and I'm glad you like my set up! I'm glad you too appreciate vinyl. 



> I have a question about your equipment in your stand. I have a similar stand and same filter.
> 
> My eheim fits in the stand same as yours, but then when I put the pipes on it doesnt fit too many kinks in the hosing. Have you tried hooking up yours with tubing yet?


Yes it's been set up for a few months. I drilled holes in the stand so with the quick disconnects it just barely clears the bottom. I'll post a pic when I do my huge update (Now that my tank looks somewhat decent. 



> wow that's one cute looking canister (if that makes any sense)


I know what you mean, it's so stubby! Perfect for my setup though.


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm in love with the hardscape. Subscribed.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

It's weird because when you started reading your journal when it started, FlSHRFun (Khoa Pham) just popped into my head for no reason. Probably just the similarity of the lights/stand. Then to see you were using his tank, it really tripped me out. Really a shame the tank didn't survive shipping. Layout looks great and even though it's not the original tank, I still think the similarities (and differences) pay a lot of homage. 

I think it's funny you all want to listen to vinyl and look at fish tanks, as a hip hop beatmaker/producer, it was critical for me to have an aquarium in my spot just to get through hours of listening haha. I am actually thinking of getting a Mini M, or 45/60F as I don't have an aquarium at my new spot. Dope needle btw.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone, first of all I'd like to say SORRY for two months with no updates. I really hate that I wasn't more diligent about that, but the tank had a pretty bad period, and I wasn't very motivated. In addition I've been super busy- Junior year is packed.
Man, it's been a journey: I went through a horrible algae cycle, my 3yr old sister rearranged my hardscape and mixed up my nicely layered substrate (more than once. :angryfire), I had co2 leakage issues, and I've been so busy that caring for the tank has been a pretty tough job. Anyways without further ado, here's a look at the tank after two months:
































































As you can see, I have quite a weird mutation of HC growing here. I honestly have no idea why this specific HC grew this way, maybe just genetic mutation, but it's really cool to see.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

> It's weird because when you started reading your journal when it started, FlSHRFun (Khoa Pham) just popped into my head for no reason. Probably just the similarity of the lights/stand. Then to see you were using his tank, it really tripped me out. Really a shame the tank didn't survive shipping. Layout looks great and even though it's not the original tank, I still think the similarities (and differences) pay a lot of homage.
> 
> I think it's funny you all want to listen to vinyl and look at fish tanks, as a hip hop beatmaker/producer, it was critical for me to have an aquarium in my spot just to get through hours of listening haha. I am actually thinking of getting a Mini M, or 45/60F as I don't have an aquarium at my new spot. Dope needle btw.


Thank you! And that is pretty crazy that you identified with Khoa before you realized the connections. It means a lot that you see some similarities.
Haha that's great about the aquarium. Glad to hear it!


----------



## Fuze (Jul 26, 2012)

I believe you had a contaminant in there among the HC.

Tank is looking great though, nice and clean.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I want it! Now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, that looks great. As for the HC, I would bet you had a little piece of ludwigia in the HC that ended up taking off after awhile. That has happened to me, I have even had stems come back up from roots in reused substrate after like 6 months.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

You guys were right, just a errant stem of ludwigia. :redface:


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice updated! The plants are doing great but from the picture of the diffuser, I feel like it gives too big bubbles.
How many bps are you running?


----------



## Beelzebubbles (Feb 14, 2014)

Diggin up some old threads here. Just dropped you a line on youtube! How are the scapes doing?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Good morning,
Unfortunately I haven't had an aquascape set up in quite a while... I'm now in college: Illinois Institute of Technology studying Architecture. However I still have (almost) all the 60f equipment and I've been itching to set up a new scape for awhile. Maybe next summer, or maybe I'll get an apartment next year.... Who knows! 
Thanks for your interest, if you have any other questions please ask!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Great tank - I love the little bit of ludwigia that managed to pop up among your scape lol
Hope to see another scape sometime - this one looks great. Extremely clean looking.

Good luck with school!


----------



## Beelzebubbles (Feb 14, 2014)

Hayden said:


> Good morning,
> Unfortunately I haven't had an aquascape set up in quite a while... I'm now in college: Illinois Institute of Technology studying Architecture. However I still have (almost) all the 60f equipment and I've been itching to set up a new scape for awhile. Maybe next summer, or maybe I'll get an apartment next year.... Who knows!
> Thanks for your interest, if you have any other questions please ask!


How snug was the eheim ecco in the expedit stand? Was filter maintenance a pain in the arse?


----------



## Ziggy953 (Feb 1, 2013)

Pretty cool journey. 

I actually just ordered a 60f - looking forward to setting it up. I've been reading everything I can find on this tank and what people have done with it. So far I am very impressed.

You should set yours up again!

Regards


----------

